# Kidney fuction- Why test?



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I looked at my latest lab work and I saw that my endo is checking my kindney function along with my liver, thyroid levels, and a bunch of other things. I am curious as to why they check kidney function.

I know that the PTU can affect my liver but does it affect kidneys too?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I looked at my latest lab work and I saw that my endo is checking my kindney function along with my liver, thyroid levels, and a bunch of other things. I am curious as to why they check kidney function.
> 
> I know that the PTU can affect my liver but does it affect kidneys too?


It appears that it can.

http://www.jmwh.com/article/S0272-6386(07)00120-5/abstract

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/10507250050137815?journalCode=thy

http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ijr/2009/504105.html


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks andros. I didn't connect the necrotizing vasculitis with the kidneys. Now it makes sense.


----------

